# Spitfire Audio - Back To School - Enhanced Academic DISCOUNTS



## Spitfire Team (Sep 1, 2016)

​


----------



## Quasar (Sep 1, 2016)

Cool, but it discriminates against autodidacts.


----------



## ModalRealist (Sep 1, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Cool, but it discriminates against autodidacts.



An autodidact isn't paying thousands a year in fees, though.


----------



## pixel (Sep 1, 2016)

I already took the opportunity with Mural 3 and I have feeling that it leads me to make more purchases of this series


----------



## N.Caffrey (Sep 1, 2016)

ModalRealist said:


> An autodidact isn't paying thousands a year in fees, though.


so true.. for my MA I'll spend more than 30k in total! saying it discriminates is crazy


----------



## Quasar (Sep 1, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> so true.. for my MA I'll spend more than 30k in total! saying it discriminates is crazy



I meant the comment more or less facetiously, but no, it's not crazy to point out that it discriminates. To discriminate is simply an act of identifying and deploying a distinction between one category and another, so to say that an educational discount "discriminates" is a simple point of fact...

...Whether or not the discrimination is _unfair_ is another matter entirely, and if you think that believing the discrimination in this case to be unfair is crazy, then you have at least an arguable point of view.


----------



## URL (Sep 1, 2016)

Hopefully there be one Black Friday for the rest of us...


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 1, 2016)

Or the wish list thing.....


----------



## Flux (Sep 1, 2016)

I told myself I was done spending after SCS but this is too good to pass up. Thinking about getting Spitfire Percussion for that traditional orchestral percussion sound- any opinions on this library?


----------



## ModalRealist (Sep 1, 2016)

Flux said:


> I told myself I was done spending after SCS but this is too good to pass up. Thinking about getting Spitfire Percussion for that traditional orchestral percussion sound- any opinions on this library?



I have it and I love it. Might sound crazy but for me their Percussion library is one of the main reasons to work 'in' Spitfire's universe. So if you're an SCS/SF user I'd say it's a must-buy.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello all,

i am encountering a "loop" situation. I did submit my data for the edu discount, but upon receiving it my email, I realized I had "selected" the wrong library by mistake. I have tried twice to let the "system" know I made a mistake and try to rectify it, but I get one of those "the issue is solved" in the email response. Has anyone figured out how to talk past the automated system as it seems not to comprehend the issue? I am trying not to apply for another edu request so as not to mess up further.

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 1, 2016)

HZ01 worth it? What about the Olafur stuff?


----------



## ironbut (Sep 10, 2016)

Ordered Albion One and Chamber Strings today but couldn't find where I should enter my student discount code. I even went back once but figured it would be on the next page. 
Nope! 
My Visa got charged the full amount and now I'm waiting for a human to tell me how the price will be adjusted.
It drives me crazy when there's no confirmation page that shows the total before you commit!

Bought HZ01 last year. I like it but it's kind of pricey for what you get.


----------



## The Darris (Sep 10, 2016)

ironbut said:


> Ordered Albion One and Chamber Strings today but couldn't find where I should enter my student discount code. I even went back once but figured it would be on the next page.
> Nope!
> My Visa got charged the full amount and now I'm waiting for a human to tell me how the price will be adjusted.
> It drives me crazy when there's no confirmation page that shows the total before you commit!
> ...


You were supposed to add your code from the cart page. Unfortunately, that feature is very small and hard to catch if you aren't really looking for it.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Sep 10, 2016)

I was wondering about Albion II or IV. Any critiques of note?

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## ironbut (Sep 10, 2016)

Really, no refund!
That is unbelievable!
I really had to think about if I wanted to go with Spitfire or Project Sam.
I'll give them time to respond before I comment any further.

Actually, now that I think about it, there was an email that showed the order and asked if everything was correct.
I immediately replied saying that "No, the amount is incorrect" so that's in my favor (I hope).


----------



## ironbut (Sep 10, 2016)

I went back to the above mentioned email and read the "fine print".

Terms and Conditions

This email is an acknowledgement of your order and there is no contract between us until we confirm our acceptance. You can cancel your order before download, or within 14 days provided you have not installed the item. We won't give your details to anyone except to process your order, or where it's required by law. Full terms and conditions are on our website.

So, it looks good for me (haven't downloaded yet).


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 10, 2016)

Aoiichi said:


> If your visa has already been charged, you're not getting any discount I'm afraid. I have a friend who made the same mistake and he emailed asking for the amount to be refunded. It was denied, support responding it was his human error in missing it and they are not responsible.



WTF? 

Was this arrogant and ruthless reply an official answer from Spitfire? Hard to believe, and ultimately I'd consider this fraudulent.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 10, 2016)

Thing is though G.R.Baumann we're not a bunch of fraudsters so something has clearly gone wrong here... These forums are useful for us because if someone has had a bad experience we can look into it. In these circumstances I personally would request to speak with a manager or supervisor as it may be a junior customer care person acting too cautiously? If you're dealing with humans there may occasionally be human error? 

I can't really understand or comment on this case as, to be frank, I don't quite understand what has occurred but urge anyone who is not happy with a response from our (ever growing) team to re-submit a ticket asking for it to be passed up the line?

Best wishes to all.

Christian.


----------



## wbacer (Sep 11, 2016)

I remember when I purchased Spitfire Chamber Strings, they had a problem with their EDU discount. The system would not recognize their EDU discount code at checkout. They said they were aware of the issue and were working on it. I got tired of waiting for the problem to be resolved so I made the purchase at their introductory sale price which was more than the EDU discount. 

A week or so later they emailed me back and said that the EDU discount problem had been resolved. I replied and said no problem I already made the purchase at the intro price. Then out of the blue, they emailed me back, apologized for the problem and said they were going to refund me the difference and they did. They didn't have to do that. Now that's a class act.


----------



## lpuser (Sep 11, 2016)

ModalRealist said:


> An autodidact isn't paying thousands a year in fees, though.



While I kind of understand (from a business point of view) the reason for academic licenses, it is worth pointing out that in general, teachers are included as well. They certainly don´t fall into the category of "paying thousands a year in fees" because at least in Germany, teachers are paid very well and usually have many other perks such as reduced assurance costs, better pension schemes etc. That is why I have never understood the concept of reducing prices for teachers. And looking at students, why does (for many companies) a student who is attending a music school qualify however a student who is into e.g. electronics not? Both can be equally good musicians. Why do kindergardeners most of the time not qualify even if they would love to get the pre-school kids in touch with historical instruments?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi there, we base our experience of being a student in the UK. Teachers are very poorly paid and many in the London area find it very difficult to have any quality of life without having to find second jobs during the school holidays. UK students (save in Scotland) have to pay hefty tuition fees and most leave university with in excess of £30,000 in student loans. Many students will never be able to pay this off so go into careers permanently in debt. Young people who grow up in London are now unable to purchase property there so now face a future of paying exorbitant rents charged by landlords in an unregulated private commercial landscape whilst trying to keep up with student loan repayments. Combine this with trying to forge a career in music (especially outside London!) in the face of disappearing up front fees and non-existent back end royalties makes for a bleak outlook. This is why we offer 30% off to students and teachers (currently 40%) and whilst they may be better off elsewhere, we feel it beyond our capabilities of means testing geographical demographics. We also have no shame in saying that making these concessions actually makes us feel good.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 11, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, we base our experience of being a student in the UK. Teachers are very poorly paid and many in the London area find it very difficult to have any quality of life without having to find second jobs during the school holidays. UK students (save in Scotland) have to pay hefty tuition fees and most leave university with in excess of £30,000 in student loans. Many students will never be able to pay this off so go into careers permanently in debt. Young people who grow up in London are now unable to purchase property there so now face a future of paying exorbitant rents charged by landlords in an unregulated private commercial landscape whilst trying to keep up with student loan repayments. Combine this with trying to forge a career in music (especially outside London!) in the face of disappearing up front fees and non-existent back end royalties makes for a bleak outlook. This is why we offer 30% off to students and teachers (currently 40%) and whilst they may be better off elsewhere, we feel it beyond our capabilities of means testing geographical demographics. We also have no shame in saying that making these concessions actually makes us feel good.



Agreed. Same thing in the US. At the risk of getting too political, enough money to fund trillion-dollar wars but not enough for average public school teachers to earn a living wage. Many even have to pay for school supplies out of pocket. 

Happy to be a loyal SF customer (with the occasional impatient gripe or two).


----------



## Karma (Sep 11, 2016)

My Student discount is valid until October. Would I be able to take advantage of this at all?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 11, 2016)

40% off SCS will give you an absolute bargain.


----------



## lucky909091 (Sep 11, 2016)

How long does this offer last
and secondly, does this offer include the price reduced bundles, too?


----------



## Karma (Sep 11, 2016)

So even though technically by October I will no longer be a Student, the discount will be valid? If so I'll be buying it today!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 11, 2016)

Offer ends 1st October. We check expiration dates of student cards / course dates and make a judgement on that...


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Sep 11, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, we base our experience of being a student in the UK. Teachers are very poorly paid and many in the London area find it very difficult to have any quality of life without having to find second jobs during the school holidays. UK students (save in Scotland) have to pay hefty tuition fees and most leave university with in excess of £30,000 in student loans. Many students will never be able to pay this off so go into careers permanently in debt. Young people who grow up in London are now unable to purchase property there so now face a future of paying exorbitant rents charged by landlords in an unregulated private commercial landscape whilst trying to keep up with student loan repayments. Combine this with trying to forge a career in music (especially outside London!) in the face of disappearing up front fees and non-existent back end royalties makes for a bleak outlook. This is why we offer 30% off to students and teachers (currently 40%) and whilst they may be better off elsewhere, we feel it beyond our capabilities of means testing geographical demographics. We also have no shame in saying that making these concessions actually makes us feel good.



Spitfire Audio, among others, are the equivalent to the renaissance patrons, but for VI tools. We can truly appreciate the time/cost/expense they bear to encourage and grow new generations of talent to go forth and master their craft. Perhaps, we might consider it the gift of paying it forward. To Messers. Henson and Thompson, along with like-minded organizations, a respectful tip of the hat and a hearty thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks Mr Rivera that is really kind. C.


----------



## lucky909091 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you for the response.
I will get fresh money at the end of September, so there will be enough time to choose my beloved products.


----------



## ironbut (Sep 11, 2016)

I was a moderator on another forum and we had a rule that members should only relate what they know of first hand. 
There's nothing like a well placed "he said" or "I once heard that" to permanently stain a reputation. That is one of the dark sides of the internet age.
When I first posted and read the response I was freaking out that I'd made a horrible mistake!
Once I got a grip on myself (who has a tendency to be an idiot when it comes to these things) I knew I was getting worked up over something that hadn't happened and I should cool my heels and wait to hear from Spitfire.
So, even though I'm sure the poster was well meaning, he should be aware that so much in this world is balanced on the knife edge of trust. And good people can be harmed by careless comments.


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 11, 2016)

Sept. 15th is fast approaching. So who is going for this? I was hoping to expand my brass library, but don't own anything from Spitfire. This looks like a great deal.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 11, 2016)

wbacer said:


> I remember when I purchased Spitfire Chamber Strings, they had a problem with their EDU discount. The system would not recognize their EDU discount code at checkout. They said they were aware of the issue and were working on it. I got tired of waiting for the problem to be resolved so I made the purchase at their introductory sale price which was more than the EDU discount.
> 
> A week or so later they emailed me back and said that the EDU discount problem had been resolved. I replied and said no problem I already made the purchase at the intro price. Then out of the blue, they emailed me back, apologized for the problem and said they were going to refund me the difference and they did. They didn't have to do that. Now that's a class act.



I had this same experience of being refunded after purchasing at a higher price. Very good customer service in my experience.
@ironbut try again with Spitfire support. Open a new ticket. I recommend courtesy and simply explain your confusion with the GUI. Good luck.


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 11, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Offer ends 1st October. We check expiration dates of student cards / course dates and make a judgement on that...


My brother submitted music staff ID but didn't get any reply.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd advise him to submit again if he wants to catch the deal... I have also checked with our EDU team and our company policy is to refund the difference if someone makes a mistakes and fails to enter their discount code prior to purchasing. We always honour the discount. Best. CH


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 12, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> our company policy is to refund the difference if someone makes a mistakes and fails to enter their discount code prior to purchasing



Exactly why I found it hard to believe!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 12, 2016)

Totally agree Aoiichi, thanks for posting here so we can sort out. Best. C


----------



## ironbut (Sep 12, 2016)

I found this waiting in my inbox this morning;


"Sorry for the delay, we are out of office over weekends!

I've refunded you the 40% which comes to 347.20GBP. Please allow a few days for this to show up on any card statements."


So, I can stop freaking out and get back to making some music.

BTW, I absolutely love the "extras" that Spitfire produces. I'm referring to the "Creative Cribs" series which my classmates and instructors are probably all tired of getting links to.
Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 15, 2016)

My brother sent his university music staff ID again days ago, still no reply.
But... received 2 emails about the Symphonic Brass.
Well, maybe I should tell him to give up......


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 15, 2016)

dhlkid I don't think thats the best advice to give him if you excuse my candour.

The email system that sends out round robin mails, and the one that handles edu support tickets is totally different. If you want I can try and look into this for you, or he could raise a service ticket, or just give it 'til the end of today? 

It is highly likely that putting out one of the biggest upgrades we have ever done (how many possible crossgrade paths?) has stretched us all to the max, so apologies if that is the case...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 30, 2016)

Just a polite reminder that our 40% enhanced edu deal ends today!

*https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/website-guide/educational-discounts/*


----------



## StillLife (Sep 5, 2017)

No 'Back to school'-sale this year?


----------



## ironbut (Sep 5, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing?
I know it's a 'gift horse' but all the same, I have saved my pennys and waited for that extra 10%.
Ready to do some serious damage to my bank account!


----------



## StillLife (Sep 5, 2017)

ironbut said:


> I was wondering the same thing?
> I know it's a 'gift horse' but all the same, I have saved my pennys and waited for that extra 10%.
> Ready to do some serious damage to my bank account!


Exactly the same here..


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 5, 2017)

Gravediggers !!! Givvvn me tachycardia !! Thot I missd a big deal


----------



## StillLife (Sep 5, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Gravediggers !!! Givvvn me tachycardia !! Thot I missd a big deal



I am so sorry... Here's hoping that Spitfire will still do the sale, it's still back to school-time...


----------



## jadedsean (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm also waiting to see if Spitfire offer this amazing deal again, but not to worry if they don't i just seen Cinesamples are offering 50% of now for back to school.


----------



## Musicam (Sep 6, 2017)

Cool! Coming soon the next product? I dont forget my dream, the choir and the new bombastic tool of Spitfire that its a secret. Whats the name?


----------



## ironbut (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up!
At 50% off, Cinebrass and Cinewinds are within my budget (instead of Spitfire Orch Woods and Brass).


----------



## mmjohan (Sep 7, 2017)

Same here. Eagerly waiting for them to announce a 40% EDU discount this year haha


----------



## jadedsean (Sep 8, 2017)

Can't see SF doing the sale this late in the month, they done the 40% sale last month on the 2nd of September.
Hopefully i'm wrong though.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Sep 8, 2017)

ModalRealist said:


> An autodidact isn't paying thousands a year in fees, though.



I wish I hadn't payed 50K to get a worthless Psych degree (every job I've had since has not required a degree). Now I have all of this debt, which makes it hard to buy stuff I want (like all of Spitfire's libraries). Now I pretty much hate psychology, and all I want to do is make sounds and music. I am an addict, what can I say.
So maybe they should have a student discount for anyone who has student debt at all? Why not? Because this kind of thing (blanket student discount) may even benefit the super wealthy who bribed their way into Ivy league schools (yes, it happens), or had mommy and daddy pay their way. It still kind of screws us "poor" folk who did pay our own way (or are still paying).....Besides, I'm a perpetual student. It's just a state of mind, man.
Oh I wish I wish Spitfire would do a sub plan (Maybe that's my Christmas wish?). They may be one of the only companies with which I would consider doing a sub plan.
I hope everyone can understand my humor, but if not, it's all good.


----------



## careyford (Sep 9, 2017)

Clicking on the teaser in the original post yields a current discount offer that says it's good until October 1. Stealth discount program????


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 14, 2017)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/back-to-school/ (<div style="text-align: center"><script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="ae31cfab-8b8c-4005-83af-0fba73b21bdf.gif"
data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/ae31cfab-8b8c-4005-83af-0fba73b21bdf.gif" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/ae31cfab-8b8c-4005-83af-0fba73b21bdf.gif"
data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/ae31cfab-8b8c-4005-83af-0fba73b21bdf.gif"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="ae31cfab-8b8c-4005-83af-0fba73b21bdf.gif"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div></div>)​


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Sep 14, 2017)

Does it have to be a music course. I'm studying economics at open university. Do I qualify?


----------



## StillLife (Sep 14, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/back-to-school/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="ae31cfab-8b8c-4005-83af-0fba73b21bdf.gif"
> data-src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/ae31cfab-8b8c-4005-83af-0fba73b21bdf.gif" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
> <img src="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/ae31cfab-8b8c-4005-83af-0fba73b21bdf.gif"
> data-url="https://gallery.mailchimp.com/147ea0eb7d5a8ef4e35c359bd/images/ae31cfab-8b8c-4005-83af-0fba73b21bdf.gif"
> ...


Great! Further posting on the other thread.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 14, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Does it have to be a music course. I'm studying economics at open university. Do I qualify?


Hi there the discount applies to everyone in education!


----------



## Fleer (Sep 14, 2017)

Sibelius19 said:


> I wish I hadn't payed 50K to get a worthless Psych degree (every job I've had since has not required a degree). Now I have all of this debt, which makes it hard to buy stuff I want (like all of Spitfire's libraries). Now I pretty much hate psychology, and all I want to do is make sounds and music. I am an addict, what can I say.
> So maybe they should have a student discount for anyone who has student debt at all? Why not? Because this kind of thing (blanket student discount) may even benefit the super wealthy who bribed their way into Ivy league schools (yes, it happens), or had mommy and daddy pay their way. It still kind of screws us "poor" folk who did pay our own way (or are still paying).....Besides, I'm a perpetual student. It's just a state of mind, man.
> Oh I wish I wish Spitfire would do a sub plan (Maybe that's my Christmas wish?). They may be one of the only companies with which I would consider doing a sub plan.
> I hope everyone can understand my humor, but if not, it's all good.


Good point. Then again, some of us got into Ivy League schools by regular application and paid their own way through.


----------



## ironbut (Sep 14, 2017)

Woo Hoo!
Thanks SA.
I don't know about other places, but the timing of this years sale make much more sense for the school I attend.
The administration offices don't open until a week before classes so it's tough to get ID's till late in Sept sometimes. That made it tight last year.


----------

